# Only ten hp gain from kooks lts and high flow cats???



## DelawareGTO (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey I'm just curious if this was normal. I installed kooks long tube headers and high flow kooks cats last week and just got a retune today. My last tune I was at 351 hp and 330 tq with just a vararam intake and corsa sport catback. Now after headers and cats I got a retune and was at 361 hp and 360 tq. Now the tq is nice but is only ten hp normal?? For the price and from what I've read I was expecting a lot more.. :confused
Any input would be appreciated hopefully I'm not the only one. Oh and it's an 05 a4


----------



## Razzle (Jul 12, 2012)

With proper tuning I have seen 30-40 HP gain with long tube headers.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Should maybe take to a new tuner


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Tuning for peak HP is one of the easiest things to tune. Great tuners do their magic in all the other places. You'd have to be a real 'tard to not be able to get it nailed. A 30 RWTQ increase is very impressive. I wouldn't get hung up on peak HP. Torque is really where it's at. Your numbers are odd as the HP is not measured but calculated from torque and RPM and it should have gone up more. Take it to the track and see what you trap. That's the only number that matters. Dynos are tuning tools and other things could have affected those numbers.


----------

